# Outlook Error Message: 0x80042108



## maracles (Apr 4, 2006)

I'am using outlook for my busines e-mail, however yesterday I begun recieving this error message

*0x80042108*

I can no longer send/recieve emails, and I need help as quickly as possible. The microsoft website mentions the error may be linked to firewall howver I have not installed any new antivirus or firewall software and it has been working for months with my previous program.

Please help, need urgent fix.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Click on the link

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/318790


----------



## quill67 (Aug 13, 2008)

I could not send or receive emails through outlook. The problem was even though I did not have Norton installed, it previously came installed on my new computer. When Norton is uninstalled, it really does not uninstall! Norton has a tool to completely remove it (it will remove any and all of your norton products) but the remains of Norton on my computer would not let me download the removal program!!! So I downloaded the removal program (very small only 600K) onto my other laptop and saved it to removable drive and ran it on the troubled notebook from the memory stick. Now everything works fine! By the way this problem also made it appear to certain programs that I was not online giving errors such as you appear not to be connected to internet!

The removal program is from Norton's website:

http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039


----------

